# to bring or not to bring? the nest box inside



## yamaya17 (Nov 29, 2011)

So I'm pickup up my French lops this Saturday and the doe is coming to me bred, she will be a first time mom and I keep my rabbits outside so I was wondering if I should take the nest box in at night, or put a heatlamp on the nest box and hope for the best?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

Um. I've got no experience but shouldn't the rabbits be kept outside when they're born if they're going to stay outisde?
Well I know I didn't help but oh well! I tried!

Jj


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 29, 2011)

i personally think that you should bring the box inside so that you can keep an eye on them


----------



## yamaya17 (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there a higher chance the mom will abandon the kits if I take them in all night? And were should I keep the nest box while I'm sleeping? My dog sleeps with me and I want to make sure there safe


----------



## majorv (Nov 30, 2011)

Bringing them in would depend on how cold it gets at night and how well protected your outside cages are. I like the nestboxes with solid bottoms for winter use. Kits will huddle together back in the corner under the of hay/straw mixed with hair. Mom will cover them up after nursing them.

I've broughtnestboxes in a few times when it got into the teens, but I took it right back outin the morning. I didn't have a problem with the doe not taking care of them when I did this, but it was only for a couple of nights.While inside Ikeep the nestbox protected from pets and don't let them get too warm. I have a flemish giant carrying cage that I stick the nestbox in so nothing can get to the kits and they can't get out. I'd be hesitant to use a heatlamp in an outside cage. Rabbits love to chew on stuff, especially wires.


----------



## yamaya17 (Nov 30, 2011)

All my nest boxes are solid floors, its been nearly freezing every night, the hutch is cover on all the sides and the top, just not the floor or front, I put my heat lamps on the outside so there not chewable, but if I did that I'd have to face the nest box to the front and risk the wind chill, I'm a pretty experienced breeder but I've never bred in the winter, so I'm a little uneasy, do I just keep them inside till they grow fur?


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 30, 2011)

facing wind chill is not a good idea, remember they have no fluff to keep them warm


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Nov 30, 2011)

You could just cover the cage with an outdoor blanket at night to keep the wind and the chill away. Add some extra hay to the cage for insulation and they'll be fine. Many breeders do continue to breed in the winter as long as it doesn't get too far below freezing. If it does get into the teens I would bring them in at night and take them back to Mom first thing in the morning. If it gets too cold, I would stop breeding in the dead of winter (as we do here in the stifling heat of summer).


----------



## yamaya17 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wouldn't the heat lamp set the blanket on fire?


----------



## majorv (Dec 1, 2011)

If I had to choose, I'd cover the front with blankets rather than using the heatlamp...especially if the front is facing north.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

*yamaya17 wrote: *


> Wouldn't the heat lamp set the blanket on fire?


Oh no, don't do both. I would forgo the heat lamp completely as there is too much risk, and just use blankets and hay.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 2, 2011)

Just take the nesting box out to mom once in morning and back again at night, It takes just a little time for the baby to get on the wire and freeze to death.....


----------



## TCRabbitry (Dec 5, 2011)

I take my nest boxes in at night. I bring my babies back to mom in the morning, and if it's warm enough, let mom keep them through the day, then take them back when it gets dark at night... Which around here is about 5 pm.

Does will want to nurse as soon as the box is put back in with them. They will have built up their milk supply over night and will want to nurse so they are more comfortable.

Does naturally only nurse a couple of times a day... Being that these are domestic rabbits, and not wild rabbits, they should be used to your smell. So, it shouldn't freak out mom that the babies smell like you.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 5, 2011)

We've had good luck with "shoe box bunnies". I think it's a matter of personal preference and weather issues.


----------



## CCWelch (Jan 8, 2012)

I am sure this is coming to late to do any good now.
However, I had a does (Satin) kindle with the temps in the teens, one night it even dropped to 4 degrees and the babies were fine. My nest box is enclosed except for a door for mom to get in and out. All of my rabbits are outdoors and I have never brought a nest box in the house, even in the winter. I throw a lot of good straw in the box and give the moms another handful or two outside that they can carry in. I have only lost 1 litter and that was due to the babies getting wet and momma eating all of their straw.


----------

